# I Have Some Concerns About a Moss Wall



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

I am interested in setting up a moss wall in my 36 gallon tank, but I'm afraid that it will become very large and overwhelm my tank, making it feel smaller. I'm all for the planted aquarium idea to keep things natural (I never buy plastic anything). Right now I have some java ferns and other plants, and moss growing on a rock, but I want to expand and make a moss wall.

I like the looks of java moss walls, but I have never seen one in person and don't want it to overwhelm my tank. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

Java moss will eventually try to take over if you let it. Once it becomes well established, it requires even moe work than most other plants because pieces break off and get into everything. That said, if you are willing to put the work into it, and have patience while it fills in, it can be quite stunning in a tank.


----------



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

Think of it this way... A built-in bookshelf goes inside a wall and takes up no space in the room, but a standard bookshelf sits against the wall and takes up space. If the room were only three feet wide and the book shelf took up one foot, it would make the room feel mighty small... This is what I don't want the moss wall to do.

Also, I have a heater, filter intake and output, and a suction cupped row of tubing going up the back of my tank... Would a moss wall even work with all of this?


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes it takes up space and it grows out so if you don't want those things happening don't make one. Maybe a stick on poster background is what you're looking for.


----------



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a poster background right now and hate it... Like how much does it grow out? I don't want it sticking out five inches and taking up half of the tank. Does anyone have a picture of a moss wall from the side view?

I don't mind that it will grow outward - I know it will do that, but I don't want it to grow so much that it limits the space for other things in my tank.

And the thing with my filter, heater, and air tubes - will the wall grow around those or will I have to move them?


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

It will grow around the filter and stuff; but the filter intake needs to be clear of moss so you will have to arrange it that way. It will grow out at most 2-3 inches, and the fish will still be able to swim in it kind of. Especially fish fry. You can always trim it back once a month or so as it grows very slowly.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My suggestion is to get some Taiwan moss instead. It will grow in a lot fuller and look better, IMO. That being said it is a live plant and like all of them they need pruning to keep them in shape. Right now I have a clump of the Taiwan moss on a rock and it has grown out about two inches from said rock. I have had it in there for a few months. Some mosses will grow in slower than others.

ETA: You can fashion the wall to go in front of these things to kind of hide them but its unnecessary. Will also take up more of the depth this way. Just be sure to keep the filter intake clear of the moss so it can pull water in.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

you would have to trim it like any plant. the biggest issue i have with java moss is that it invades everything. if you have other plants, or decorations, java moss will find itself wrapped around and growing on them eventualy. but so far as the space it takes up, that almost entirely depends on how much work you are willing to put into pruning it. if you want to keep it trimmed so that it only extends an inch past the mesh, you can do that.


----------

